# To all suffers of Leaky Gas, fecal odor, incontinence, etc. WARNING!



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

Edited again and revived, March 08, 2018. A group of persons pushing for the bag solution started stalking me and other persons that advocate for less radical solutions like diet and exercises. We vé been attacked here and in other forums, they are trying to discredit us by any means possible and also trying to remove us from all related forums so we stop sharing our stories.

Exercises that worked for me and many others here. There are more exercises that are effective in treating incontinence but you´ll have to ask a professional. Do as you want.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/

Personal advice, don´t give away personal info, but again, do as you like.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah, Im hoping people would make their research before dramatic surgeries..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

Aha, i don´t get why they recommend something like the bag before trying other alternatives that might, and in some cases do, work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

UP!


----------

